# Teams first comp... I owe you these QVIEW- PICS



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 3, 2008)

inside the smoke area 

Smokey's my pet:   

inside the prep/hangout


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 3, 2008)

sleeping quarters

  outside


----------



## abelman (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks pretty cool. When is the smoke/contest? Good luck BTW ,


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 3, 2008)

gramason doin' breakfast  
comp tee shirts


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 3, 2008)

Smokey's my Pet... first turn in

  Gramason turn in

  me turnin in...

  chicken turn in

  brisket turn in...


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 3, 2008)

butts done...

  ribs about done

  more ribs about done

Gramason - on the chicken!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 3, 2008)

Now for the story... i owe y'all these from May.... went to post qview from today and found these still on the camera...  We had a great time!!  Learned somethings!!  Now we are gearing up for the BIG BAR B QUE BASH In Bel Air MD in August!!  LOOK OUT here comes OFF THE HOOF BARBQUE CREW!!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 4, 2008)

Ken - not as good as would have liked.... but we learned a lot about comps that weekend....

the original post is: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ams+first+comp

it gets real busy at turn in time....

we did have a good time!!


----------

